# Removed heater, and seems much happier??? Huh?!?



## FireRed (Jan 21, 2012)

My tank cracked and I've got that situation under control but without the heater she seems a lot happier? Is she looking for warmth? Was I cooking her? Is she a magic type of betta resistant to Canadian temperatures????


----------



## redshark (Oct 4, 2010)

FireRed said:


> My tank cracked and I've got that situation under control but without the heater she seems a lot happier? Is she looking for warmth? Was I cooking her? Is she a magic type of betta resistant to Canadian temperatures????


How high was the temp set at on your heater? A slight drop in water temperatures cause a fish's metabolizm to rise slightly, more will cause problems, betta's do well in warm water around 27 degrees centigrade. 

What are you currently housing her in?


----------



## FireRed (Jan 21, 2012)

The bottom half of my tank  its all I had. And my temp was set to 78 ferenheight but it was an auto heater.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Most bettas do best in temperatures of 82 - 86 (Fahrenheit).


----------

